# Racing pigeon and ring necked dove laid an egg...babies?



## rehgarde (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I just joined but I have been here for the past 2 years. This forum gave me what I needed to help in the past.

We have a ring necked turtle dove that we adopted from the local shelter several years ago. We were told he was a boy.

Just over a year ago, we found a racing pigeon. I contacted the owner who did not drive, was 78 years old and told me she probably couldn't get a ride to get the bird. She was at least 2 hours away from me. Then, she also commented that the bird was useless to her and she would probably just kill it. 

So, the pigeon found a home with us. I was very disappointed in the previous owner.

But, we were so lucky! What an amazing animal.

So, life has been pretty good. The pigeon became ill a month or 2 after he came here. He had the canker in his mouth and a trip to the vet helped him get well.

We got a side by side cage so they could see each other but not touch. It just seemed best.

A few days ago, I opened the divider up for the first time. They were able to touch for the first time. They were more interested in each other's food than each other. I was around while they were exploring and I don't recall any mating. But, I was out of earshot a few times. I was more concerned that they would hurt each other than mating.

Imagine my surprise when I found an egg in the pigeon's cage today! So, he is a she! Ron Weasley will now have to be renamed Hermione! (My boys named the dove and pigeon.)

Anyhow, would this egg be viable? I don't want to breed. But, if this egg is viable, I wouldn't need to toss it. I have been reading that I might need to expect another egg. This egg is not hard, it is a little soft.

The pigeon had exhibited some runny poop the past few days. I am assuming it was the stress of making/laying an egg?

I am not really experienced so I was guessing that this was an unfertilized egg. She has never laid since we found her a year ago. Maybe Harry (the dove) got her thinking about romance when they met?

So, can they make little cross breeds? Any other advice?

Thanks a lot!

Stephanie


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It is known that pigeons and doves can srossbreed. I would guess that egg is not fertile unless you have evidence that they mated together, but you'll never know if you don't let them sit on it.
The poop is normal for egg lying hen. I would add calcium gritt and vitamins to their diet if the egg is soft shelled.


----------



## rehgarde (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you so much. I feel much better having the information.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes the egg will not be viable if it is soft, your Hermione will need some calcium for sure....Love the names!!!!! Hermione is one of my all time favs...and the movies too. your two are lucky they get along and she must like him if she laid an egg/s...keep an eye on her for the next egg as there should be another.....how cool.... hope all works out...you should give her some fake eggs to sit on so she can build up her calcium stores....because if she lays too soon because her eggs were taken away..that is the reason for the fake eggs, they usually sit those untill they give up on them and then the cycle starts again...it is up to you if you want them to hatch a hybrid....it can happen. but the issue with the soft egg will have to be taken care of first.


----------



## rehgarde (Nov 24, 2009)

We have the gray grit that smells like licorice. Is that good enough for calcium or should I supplement more? Where can I get supplement- pet store or grain store? Are there specifics vitamins she should get?

I will get some fake eggs for her. It is so hard to think of her as a "her" but eggs don't lie!!

My 8 year old son cuddles with her everyday. He was floored to find out she is now Hermoine but he was so excited to see the egg. I think he will manage the "change".

Thanks again for the advice. I hope that someday I will have enough experience to contribute here.

Stephanie


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

White grit with oyster shells is the one with calcium. Birds need sunlight to absorb calcium, vitamin D3 is generated by their bodies on the sun. If they have no access to direct sunlight, then vitamin supplements are important.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My 2 cents: my ringnecks seem to find the pigeon grit too coarse, so I mix in Hi Cal grit from the pet store and they love that. The sunlight and vitamins are a good point, also.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i have the same cage for my tiels took the divider out so they use the whole thing, nothing to add, just wanted to say they are very cute


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> i have the same cage for my tiels took the divider out so they use the whole thing, nothing to add, just wanted to say they are very cute


I have the same cage too! a white one for my three hen doves...I really like it. it is was cheaper than alot of others...but one thing is you can't put heavy perches that tighten with a washer and rabbit ears, it will break the bars of the cage. the light weight ones are fine though.


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a female collard dove and a male homer. They dont mind living with each other (without cages). The male just likes to have his own way when it comes to first getting to the food and baths etc. They dont mate, the male seems more attracted to attacking and trying to mate with my hand lol. 

At night they sleep together on the same perch, the only time ive had problems with them was when the female was wanting to get into his little hutch that he has that he sleeps in during the day, he wasnt happy about that.

Now they have got to know each other a lot more over they just dont seem to be bothered by each other and do their own things.


----------



## asadj (May 7, 2007)

*Male Dove X Female Pigeon Hybrid*

Hi rehgarde,
I produced some Male Pigeon X Female RN Dove Hybrids in the past.

Male dove X female pigeon hybrid is generically possible but not proved any Hybrid offspring in the world.I don,t know why?

http://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78

So, can they make little cross breeds? Any other advice?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

asadj said:


> Hi rehgarde,
> I produced some Male Pigeon X Female RN Dove Hybrids in the past.
> 
> Male dove X female pigeon hybrid is generically possible but not proved any Hybrid offspring in the world.I don,t know why?
> ...


I suppose you could call them dovgeons.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I like your fantails x dove crosses, they seem really cute.


----------

